# im new



## detra26 (Aug 14, 2009)

hey all i just got a extreeme giant from bobby 
i need help with names 

i shall attempt to post a pic


----------



## detra26 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## AWD247 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks great, these guys are so awesome, yours looks very similar to mine, good luck with it


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome to the forum! glad to have you here. very nice extreme! if i had an extreme, id name it TANGO! lol but thats my opinion.


----------



## detra26 (Aug 14, 2009)

thats a good name!

but want to see some other ideas first lol

thank you


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would look along the lines of mythical dragon names, or ancient warriors, Greek gods, etc,. I used a Japanese anime character named Vegeta from Dragon Ball Z for my Extreme lol 
my lil nephew gets a kick out of it and it's different.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 14, 2009)

heres a couple i like, 

tango, ignatius, irwin, darwin, chico, tico, cheech, paco, jorge, lol


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Nice tegu by the way.


----------



## whoru (Aug 14, 2009)

i would name him jazz


----------



## crox (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 15, 2009)

welcome to tegu talk. Good lookin GU


----------

